# Pork Butt vs. Brisket?



## seboke (Feb 25, 2008)

Went to a poker party about three weeks ago, took a pan full of pulled pork and a bottle of Jeff's BBQ sauce.  Walked around since then with my chest puffed out from all the super compliments I got from the pork.  Missed the poker party last weekend.  Found out today that someone brought brisket.  The comment was something like this, "Ken, your pork was good, but this brisket beat your socks off!"  Talk about a major deflation of ego!  Having never smoked a brisket, I'm now thinking I need to.  Any opinions on what is better, or is it a matter of preference?  I think they just enjoyed what was in front of them at the time, but up till today I considered myself the king of the BBQ pit for my poker/golf crowd.  Couldnt get the thought out of my head, lost about 10 golf balls today.  Anyone have good advice/recipe for smoking a brisket?


----------



## ajthepoolman (Feb 25, 2008)

Search the beef section for Smokie Okie's seared brisket method.  

My first brisket kicked me square in the teeth, so practice on a couple before you jump in with a puffy chest again!  But if you sear it, you'll win big!


----------



## seboke (Feb 25, 2008)

That's good advice.  My big stoopid dog will love me more if I screw enough of them up!


----------



## desertlites (Feb 25, 2008)

# 1 in my book golf is a waste of a good hike!sorry never understood hitting a little ball around a well manacured water sucking arena.and ya I saw the blimp fly over all WE-the whatever happenened here in tucson-and some cat named tiger was here-suck the chest in cuz theres more to this than being #1-maybe smoke for the fun??


----------



## desertlites (Feb 25, 2008)

sheesh I blew it sorry-incroachment is really bugging me


----------



## navionjim (Feb 25, 2008)

Smokey Okie all the way, burn that sucker and stick it in a pan. 
Jimbo


----------



## seboke (Feb 25, 2008)

Sorry there desertlites, I really meant my post to be more of a joke, guess I'm not that funny?  But I am serious about wanting to try briskets.  If the "other guy" can serve up some great taste from a pan in the oven, I'd like to think smoking one can make it even better.  A good half my fun comes from getting the "oohs" and "aahs".


----------



## fatback joe (Feb 25, 2008)

Maybe it is all just a ploy to get you to smoke something else for them.


----------



## simondsjt (Feb 25, 2008)

Smoke a brisket AND a pork butt.  You can't go wrong bringing them both.

Briskets usually go for about 1-1.5 hours/pound.  Depending on whether you want to slice or pull the brisket, cook it to 185 or 200 internally.  

I was reading DeeJayDebi's Burnt Ends recipe on her site and I've been itching to do another brisket just to try some Burnt Ends.


----------



## crockadale (Feb 26, 2008)

I donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t look at smoking as a competition. That being said I do love to cook some Q and pass it out to friends or have em over for the race and beer. There just are some people that prefer beef and others that prefer pork. Sounds like you crowd likes beef but believe me they will not turn down the pulled pork. I usually do ribs or pulled pork and one time I did a brisket and in my opinion it was not one of my better onesâ€¦they loved it said it was the best Q I had ever done. You just never know. My .02


----------

